# Diagnosed with osteosarcoma



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I am so sorry. It is hard to lose them. 
So much on lifespan after diagnosis depends on what stage the cancer was at when diagnosed, whether it has metted or not yet, etc... I know someone years ago w a femur osteo whose dog lived almost a year but I think 4-8 weeks is far more normal and I think typically the pain gets on top of the living and that will be what this time will be for you- getting used to the idea that he isn't going to be here long and when to end the suffering. A day too soon imo is better than a day too late.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Welcome, I'm sorry for your dog's diagnosis.
It would depend on the stage of the cancer, how advanced it is-how much/far it's spread.


Did your Vet give you any information as to how long your dog may have? What to expect?


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Sorry to read this. Our boy Henry (my avatar picture) was diagnosed in June 2008 with osteosarcoma. He was 8. They said he was a good candidate for amputation and should live a good quality life for a couple years. So we had his front leg amputated. He did surprisingly well during the summer. Ran and played and always seemed happy. Unfortunately he started going down hill quickly towards the end of summer. The cancer had spread to his lungs. I remember the oncologist was surprised how aggressive and quickly it spread. We said good bye at the end of October that year.

I remember being told by one of the vets at the time that if we did not amputate we would have to be careful of the area on his leg where the cancer was because it would become weak and could easily break.

Spoil your 12 year old.


----------



## Ruby14 (May 28, 2020)

@ prismgoldens: yes we are just monitoring him for the next week and are prepared to let him go when the pain gets to be too much. As much as I want him to stay with us, I can’t bear to see him in pain. 
@ Carolina mom: the cancer has not spread to his lungs however the vet did tell us the scans may not pick this up. It is localised to his front leg which he is limping on. The vet has said to monitor him for a few days however I have been reading through the comments here on this forum and it seems this greatly varies depending on the dog - we may have days or even weeks.
@Otter: yes it has been so quick and the cancer so aggressive. He has gone downhill so fast. Yes, the vet has told us to keep him quiet as he may be more prone to fractures etc right now. 
Thank you for your replies, it is comforting at this time of great sadness.


----------

